# 75 gal double stand 2by4 or 2by6 top frame?



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

I am building my second 75 gal 2by4 tank stand. The first one was super easy cause I made it the exact dimensions of the tank and all the weight is distributed evenly directly over all the legs of the stand. The problem with building the new one like that, is I want it to be for 2 75s and a second 75 wont fit under the stand if I put the legs directly under the corners of the top tank.I found this plan for a double 55 gal on here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/D ... iy_pt2.php I want to build the same stand but wider to hold 2 75s. The only thing Im worried about is if the top 2by4 will be enough to hold a 75 gal with the 56 inch total stand length as opposed to a 49 inch length. The stand is already going to weigh a ton and if I can help it I dont want it to weigh anymore by using 2by6s for the top frame if it not necessary. I figured I would ask others on here their opinions so I can sleep at night. Should I go 2by6 on the top or will a 2by4 be just fine? Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

If you want to over-build, you can go with 2x6. I'm not sure how much vertical support that would add, as the board is sitting sideways and its simply wider. If you look at the attached, I used the same design for my double 55g on the left, and my triple 40b on the right. No structural failures so far. ;-)


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice looking tanks and stand. I guess the only reason I am worried at all is the length of the 2x4s. With shorter lengths of tank stands, I wouldn't worry at all. Or even with a 56 inch double 55 stand I wouldn't worry. The weight of a 75 full of water and rock is more than a 55 gal by 200 plus lbs. Thats without the rock,substrate ect. From what I have read a 2x4 will be more than adequate for a 48 inch tank stand. But for my second 75 to fit,I have to make the stand wider for clearance which leaves the tank hanging in between the legs.(as seen in above picture). If you have a 2 foot 2x4 and prop it against a wall and try to step in the middle it wont bend to much or at all. If you do the same with a 6 footer you could break it. Thats why Im asking.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

What is important is not the length of the shelf but the unsupported span. That doesn't really change. It will still be 49". If you put a vertical on the outside of the shelf and one below it the total length of the shelf doesn't need to be 56" but around 53. If you use 1" x 4" (instead of 2 x 4) under the shelves, you will still have the support and you can reduce the width even more.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

The longitudinal strength of wood is VERY strong. Avoid knots in the wood you buy (I'm sure you knew that) to help. On glass tanks with trim just the very ends of the tank (4 corners) need support unlike acrylic. Even with a wider piece of wood, the main support of the tank on the very edges will be nearly flush with the contact point of the piece of wood below it keeping a majority of the weight on the upright pieces.

Yes the 75's weigh a whole lot more which is a definitely something to consider, but I'm sure the 2x4's would be okay. NOW, if you asked me what I would do in this situation...I'd use the 2x6's purely for the comfort factor. When it comes to something like this, 75 gallons of water and a couple hundred pounds of sand/rocks/glass/wood is not something I'd prefer to have on my floor.

Also, once cut to a shorter length than the standard 8 feet...a 2x6 probably isn't THAT much heavier than a 2x4. Just take an extra big rock out of the tank lol


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

2x4's will be fine. I've got a double stand built this way with a 125 over a 75. Pocket hole screwed and glued. Be sure to add corner gussetting in both directions for lateral support.


----------

